# problema con pedalera digitech RP350



## walking (Oct 13, 2009)

hola a todos! tengo un problema con mi pedalera digitech RP 350 que se le partio la palanca o suiche que tiene el pedal de expresion y lo peor es que se perdio y no se que clase de suiche es, o si es un potenciometro, o un tipo de galga extensiometrica..en fin.. lo unico que me muestra el circuito impreso es el esquema de un microsuiche, de 4 pines y pos lo conecte y no hace nada, y pues no se en realidad que tipo de componente es el que hace la modulacion y el efecto wah!. 


si alguien de este foro me puede ayudar en solucionar este probelma se lo agradeceria mucho, y si alguien me pasa el esquematico para ver que tipo de conmutador es el que hace esta modulacion. 
gracias a todos y espero su valiosa colaboracion.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola walking, si puedes sube algunas fotos de la zona donde iba ese componente y te podremos ayudar mejor. Seguramente se trataba de un potenciometro, casi siempre los efectos de wah funcionan así.
Un saludo


----------



## walking (Oct 30, 2009)

hola lobo! gracias por tu interes de ayuda, pero estuve investigando y el componente que lleva es un pequeño sensor optico. lo ironico es que mejor seria comprar otro pedal nuevo que intentar conseguir el repuesto. gracias a todos!!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 30, 2009)

En ese caso seguramente funciona con un led que ilumina un fototransistor, o una fotoresistencia, y el pedal lleva en su mecanismo como una cartulina negra que se interpone entre el led y el receptor según muevas el pedal


----------

